# Irwin Citation 31



## yawl63 (May 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I am looking at an Irwin Citation 31, 1983. but do not know much about their reputation any thoughts?

We would be cruising it on the Chesapeake for overniters and week long cruises.

Thanks!


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

You can do better. Keep looking.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

I'm sure that Irwin owners love the boats, but I don't believe they have a reputation for good quality. A few years ago I was looking for a 33-38' boat and I looked at a few Irwin 34 Citation models. They all had bad leaks around chainplates and ports. Between that and some reviews I read that stated how thin the hulls were, I decided to look at other boats instead.

Barry


----------



## hmackenzie (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a Citation 31. It sails pretty well, but that will be contingent on whether you have a shoal keel or a deeper draft keel.

Like every comment in here, the portholes leak. My boat is an '84, and I'm replacing them this winter (The season may say it's spring, but in Massachusetts, it's still winter in a big way). The boat is 30+ years old, so the fact they leak shouldn't be a surprise.

In terms of sailing, the boat does get moving. If you are doing PHRF racing, you'll get a fair rating, and can do well in the races. 

In the end, I like my boat, and will continue to sail it.

Hugh MacKenzie
SV Aftica


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Irwins were economy boats, with all that implies. People trash talk them but the fact that most of them are still afloat decades later speaks for itself.

Any boat that age is going to need wiring, rebedding, new upholstery etc. As long as you get it for an appropriate price and are aware of its needs or what has already been done it should be O/K.


----------



## THEFRENCHA (Jan 26, 2003)

You can find a good Irwin group on Facebook and ask for opinions from owners


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

I had a 1983 Citation 31 and yes, it's a budget boat, but the only issue I had that I wouldn't say is common to any 30ish year old boat was some water penetration in the encapsulated iron keel. This took about $2K in yard work to fix. It served us well and I sold it to a friend about 8 years ago. She still owns it today and is happy with it.


----------



## gliderman (Oct 9, 2015)

yawl63 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking at an Irwin Citation 31, 1983. but do not know much about their reputation any thoughts?
> 
> ...


How did the Irwin ultimately end up? I'm having my potential 31 Citation surveyed this week. Primarily going to use it for day sailing in the Toms River


----------



## rjphilburn (Jul 22, 2017)

I have an Irwin 31 Citation 1982 on Chesapeake Bay. I love it. I single hand regularly. The boat is in very good condition.
I am doing some replacing of mahogany bulkhead in the cabin area.
But I have had some very recent health problems and this may be my last year of sailing. 
I am preparing to place it on the market but have no idea of value. I guess somewhere between 15 and 20K.
If you have an interest in a ready to sail sloop please let me know.
Bob


----------



## David Wang (Aug 4, 2021)

Tim R. said:


> You can do better. Keep looking.


[Edited by Mod]


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

David Wang said:


> Without stating reasons a post like that is not helpful to anyone but your own ego, Mr. Expert.


Not sure why you are dredging up an 11 year old comment....

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## David Wang (Aug 4, 2021)

SchockT said:


> Not sure why you are dredging up an 11 year old comment....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


[Edited by mod. 
User banned for being an idiot].


----------



## hahnkia (6 mo ago)

Today is the day, a nearly abandoned half flooded citation 31 gets rebuilt and you can all help me.


----------

